# Emersed Lagenandra: What soil type to use?



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have Lagenandra meeboldii that I've had good success with in submersed culture. My water is on the softer side so I'm wondering if I should use a peat litter substrate to try this plant emersed or would a normal top soil setup work just as well?


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

In nature all 3 color varieties of meeboldii grow together in loamy soil. It seems to do well in soft rainwater, so I'd avoid loam/clay with a lot of carbonates. I've had good success with nairii in beech leafmould but the more conservative approach would be using mineral-based mixes.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Kai Witte said:


> In nature all 3 color varieties of meeboldii grow together in loamy soil. It seems to do well in soft rainwater, so I'd avoid loam/clay with a lot of carbonates. I've had good success with nairii in beech leafmould but the more conservative approach would be using mineral-based mixes.


I wasn't aware there were three color varieties.  I have the pink one I believe then. Here's a picture:








It has gotten more pink than that now.

So, you say a mineral soil. Would Sean's recipe work well then?


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

AaronT said:


> So, you say a mineral soil. Would Sean's recipe work well then?


Well it's what Jan told me to do with the 4 species I brought home from the ECS.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Aaron,

nice plant development!



> I wasn't aware there were three color varieties.  I have the pink one I believe then.


There's a green form, one that I'd call "Purple", and the third is green with silvery hue on the leaves forming marmorated patterns. The latter isn't in culture AFAIK.



> So, you say a mineral soil. Would Sean's recipe work well then?


Yup. I'd prefer slightly acid soil and forego the dolomite though.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Kai and Sean (I couldnt' remember what you had yours in).

I'll try to get a better picture of the leaf color that it produces. I suspect that it's the purple one you're referring too. It's sort of a purplish pink.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

I just have the mineralized soil in my pots in the 37, I didn't add any dolomite to them.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

From what I have been able to find on the web, Lagenandria species are found along the margens of streams and ponds. The soil at these locations would likely be mostly mineral, and organic matter would be humus, rather than less decayed leaves, etc. The source of mineral nutrients for the plant would most likely be from seepage water moving slowly through the soil. Soil dries when it isn't raining and moistens when it does rain, and nutrients can move considerable distances even through dense soil. Along streams there is considerable seepage through the soil as shown in the picture where the vegetation has been removed.


----------

